# my 3 months poodle bite , please help!!!!



## mypoodleS (Oct 10, 2016)

hello
Today I bring my puppy to the gromming for first time , he is 3 weeks old, and I paid for bath and trim for puppy.

but when I pick up him, the charge and extra fee because my puppy bites old the time.

please tips , I don't know what I can do , he plays biting, he gets angry and bite, or for no reason he just bites .

I can't put his jacket on
I can't put the leash on

and sometimes when I carry him he bites me for no reason . He is only 3 months old

thanks in advance


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Get a trainer to help you. A 3 month old dog should not have true aggression yet. We can't tell from over the internet if the puppy is play biting (poodles can be little pirahnas as puppies but are not aggressive) or if he's more serious. Get a trainer asap to help you.


----------



## mypoodleS (Oct 10, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> Get a trainer to help you. A 3 month old dog should not have true aggression yet. We can't tell from over the internet if the puppy is play biting (poodles can be little pirahnas as puppies but are not aggressive) or if he's more serious. Get a trainer asap to help you.


Right now he is in training but non that they tell me help me 
They told me 

First : spray him with water

Second: stop play if he bites

Third: shake a can with coins if he bites.

Nothing work


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Find a proper all positive trainer


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

yelp like a hurt puppy when he bites. withdraw - no interaction - with your back turned to your pup, arms at side or folded. if he runs to face you, keep turning your back. no attention until he calms down. reward as soon as he is calm - perhaps give him a stuffed toy. if he starts up again, repeat yelp, withdraw, turn back. 

it's important to remember one interaction of this kind will not teach the dog to stop. you have to be consistent and react the same way whenever he bites. the message is that it's not rewarding to bite.

you should make sure, of course, that your pup is healthy. but assuming he is, it can take awhile to teach that biting is not rewarding. we have had members here who have said it took close to a year - i recall one saying she walked around wrapped in a blanket for almost a year. 

don't get discouraged. do have your dog checked to make sure he is healthy. then be as patient as you can.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you raised this problem on a previous thread - as I said there, if a puppy this age is behaving as aggressively as you say you need a qualified behaviourist, rather than simply a trainer. I would avoid the spray and the coin can, give treats for gentle interactions, squeal and ignore painful ones, and ask your vet for a referral to a behaviourist ASAP.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Mypoodles,

Can you give us an idea of where you are located? If you are in the USA some of us can provide you with ideas for positive trainers. I'm in Iowa and the trainers at Canine Craze are fantastic.

I believe we have several forums members from all parts of the globe-but if all else fails and you are not in an area that has many options- I would check out Kikopup on youtube she also has a website Dogmantics Dog Training. 

Another trainer I follow is https://www.thedogsway.com/the-dogs-way-podcast/ and you can e mail him via the website. He offered advice for me when we brought Addison home and I couldn't get her to leave my maltese alone. I really like Sean.


----------



## mypoodleS (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you i live in bay area, california


----------



## mypoodleS (Oct 10, 2016)

fjm said:


> I think you raised this problem on a previous thread - as I said there, if a puppy this age is behaving as aggressively as you say you need a qualified behaviourist, rather than simply a trainer. I would avoid the spray and the coin can, give treats for gentle interactions, squeal and ignore painful ones, and ask your vet for a referral to a behaviourist ASAP.


Hi ..
Thanks for a answer, but i bought him with 8 weeks old.


----------



## mypoodleS (Oct 10, 2016)

patk said:


> yelp like a hurt puppy when he bites. withdraw - no interaction - with your back turned to your pup, arms at side or folded. if he runs to face you, keep turning your back. no attention until he calms down. reward as soon as he is calm - perhaps give him a stuffed toy. if he starts up again, repeat yelp, withdraw, turn back.
> 
> it's important to remember one interaction of this kind will not teach the dog to stop. you have to be consistent and react the same way whenever he bites. the message is that it's not rewarding to bite.
> 
> ...


Ok , thank you very much for the info


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Are you in the San Jose area? I know some trainers I could recommend.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since you are in the bay area I suggest you look up Sirius Puppy/Dog training run by Dr. Ian Dunbar. He is a positive reinforcement trainer as are all of the people who work for him. He literally wrote the book on positive training for puppies. Here is a link to the locations in the Bay Area. https://www.siriuspup.com/locations

If the groomers can't safely handle your puppy then you need to do some work to manage the biting behavior in an effective and safe manner. I think most dogs taken out to a professional groomer tend to behave very well since the groomer is a pro who knows how to be safe and reassuring in their handling. If your groomer felt the need to charge you for his poor behavior that is a big red flag to me. Along with your comments about other circumstances where this puppy is biting I think there is perhaps the beginning of a life long problematic behavior pattern here. Work on it now with positive reinforcement based training. If this puppy bites with any hint of aggression or fearfulness now I wonder if he has had some rough handling very early on that needs to be counter conditioned.


----------



## mypoodleS (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you for the info


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Since you are in the bay area I suggest you look up Sirius Puppy/Dog training run by Dr. Ian Dunbar. He is a positive reinforcement trainer as are all of the people who work for him. He literally wrote the book on positive training for puppies. Here is a link to the locations in the Bay Area. https://www.siriuspup.com/locations
> 
> If the groomers can't safely handle your puppy then you need to do some work to manage the biting behavior in an effective and safe manner. I think most dogs taken out to a professional groomer tend to behave very well since the groomer is a pro who knows how to be safe and reassuring in their handling. If your groomer felt the need to charge you for his poor behavior that is a big red flag to me. Along with your comments about other circumstances where this puppy is biting I think there is perhaps the beginning of a life long problematic behavior pattern here. Work on it now with positive reinforcement based training. If this puppy bites with any hint of aggression or fearfulness now I wonder if he has had some rough handling very early on that needs to be counter conditioned.


Oh my goodness, if I got to go to a training where Ian Dunbar ran it I think I might pee myself, especially if I got the chance to meet and or work with him. He is brilliant!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

shell said:


> Oh my goodness, if I got to go to a training where Ian Dunbar ran it I think I might pee myself, especially if I got the chance to meet and or work with him. He is brilliant!


I did several workshops and seminars with him before he retired from the lecture travel circuit. In addition to being brilliant he is funny and has such a mellifluous voice that he is almost mesmerizing. I feel very fortunate to have been able to meet him as many times as I have.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

That is really cool you guys got to work with Ian Dunbar!


----------

